# Newbie From



## DryGuy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey everyone! My name is Loren and I'm from Vancouver, Canada. I created a company out here called *DryGuy*. My product is specifically formulated for horse blankets! I've seen some of you asking about products so I thought I'd jump in, join the group and meet some new friends in the process (especially ones from Canada).

If you have any questions, feel free to DM me, or just stop by and say hello! :lol: 

---Loren.


----------



## GEScott71 (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome Lauren. I'm new here too (from Florida). Was just in Calgary last week though - COLD!

I looked at your web site - interesting - how far will a 390 ML bottle usually go? Is that enough to do one full-size horse blanket?

_________________________
www.downundercolour.com
Home of the beautiful homozygous paint stallion Chief!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

What an awesome product! My blankets will need re- water proofing after this wet, dreary winter.


----------



## DryGuy (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the kind words! It's nice to hear from all of you.

@GEScott71 - 390ML concentrate (do not dilute) will cover 50 to 70 square feet depending on how thick you apply. You can also do 2 fine coats of spray. 

I hope you guys have a great weekend.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi I recently moved to Quebec from France...! Your product looks great!


----------

